# rod broke!!! HELP



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

my rod broke completely in half the other day can it be fixed?? or is trash?? it's 7ft penn slammer :banghead


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

Hard to tell unless you can post a picture and say how it broke. If it was crushed and splits are running down the blank like you slammed it in a car door, sorry but sol most likely. Clean break can be fixed but the cost may not be worth it unless its a diy job or rod has sentimental value.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If not splintered as Eljay said, it can be ferruled and made into a 2 piece but for what you will pay to have it done (unless done yourself) it would probably be better to buy a new one.


----------



## danieljames84 (May 28, 2009)

i have had a few break in half. I switched to ugly sticks and haven't had it happen again.


----------

